# Tree stand on public land



## fshnteachr

Not sure if this has been discussed before, but how do you guys interpret this rule:

_*It is unlawful to construct, place or use a permanent-type tree stand, or to place spikes, nails, wires or other metal objects into a tree to act as steps or to hold a tree stand on public hunting lands........Tree stands and deer blinds must be removed from public hunting areas by the last day of the deer archery season.*_

If I were to place an old ladder stand on a public land spot, am I violating the rule? The first sentence makes it sound like they are not allowed, but the final sentence makes it sound as if they are ok to use if taken out by the end of the season. I guess I should ask what is a "permenant-type" stand?

Any thoughts or experience with this?


----------



## fishdealer04

The way I take it is that you can use climbers as well as ladder stands. You can't build a stand say out of nail and wood and put them into the tree. You can use the screw in style steps or any of that. A ladder stand with ratchet straps holding it on I take it is ok. That is how I look at it. You can always email the ODNR and they are pretty good about getting back to you or give your game warden a call and he will be able to better tell you.


----------



## fish4wall

hang ons' and ladders stands are not "permanent" stands. they are talking about "tree house" stands. something thats nailed or permanently attached to the tree.


----------



## Header

A permanent-type tree stand is one that you construct with 2x4's wood platform with nails/spikes into a tree which you would leave for several seasons. Along with the rules, I use a Summit climber which has teeth on the grippers which probably is not allowed. A climbing stick or ladder is allowed. If you leave it others may ues it, it is public ground and a stand would be consider public. It has to be removed after the season is over.


----------



## fshnteachr

Thanks guys....just wanted to confirm my ladder stand was ok. Figured it was, but not sure. I don't mind others using it (if they can find it where I am at, more power to them...it's deep in there!) Just leave it as is when you're done and if I show up get out so I can hunt. haha


----------



## 9Left

Yea..a ladder stand is fine.. A piece of advice though.. If your putting it on public land, you are allowed to use a cable and lock it to the tree... I've had one stolen on public land before... It's a $&itty thing to do( steal someones stand) but it happens


----------



## fshnteachr

Fishlandr75 said:


> A piece of advice though.. If your putting it on public land, you are allowed to use a cable and lock it to the tree...


I do have a cable lock on it. Not going to keep someone from being a d*** and taking the ladder though. Another worry would someone really being a jerk and messing with the two straps I have holding it on. It'll be fine I'm sure, I know it could get swiped though. I'm pretty confident in my location being pretty isolated. 

I'm doing the best I can, unfortunately have no land to hunt, so this is my next best option. I get tired of always messing with the climber stand, this will be a nice in and out quickly. Excited for the season to start.


----------



## kernal83

I had a lock on stolen from private land with a lock on it. Those 20 dollar cable locks don't do much If someone wants it. I have never hung a stand since too much of that goes on for my liking 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fshnteachr

kernal83 said:


> I had a lock on stolen from private land with a lock on it. Those 20 dollar cable locks don't do much If someone wants it. I have never hung a stand since too much of that goes on for my liking
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I hear you...and I am prepared to lose it. Wouldn't have put it out there if it would be the end of the world to lose. Still have my nice climber I could always use. Like I said though, it is deep in the woods in a spot with not much traffic (human traffic that is, plenty of deer traffic)....if someone finds it and takes it, so be it. I believe in Karma.....they'll get theirs! lol


----------



## sherman51

i built a ladder stand one time, and made the ladder where i could take it apart. i had the top part of the stand locked in, and someone came along and took the bottom part of my ladder and left the top part hanging in the tree. there will always be that 10% that just have to do it to others.
sherman


----------



## foundationfisher

this has been on the books since the '70's. deer were VERY scarce. you couldn't even buy camo clothes. i had to find a tree i could climb close to a deer trail. guys started nailing steps, platforms etc. into trees. lots easier now. a manufactured stand isn't permanent. even if you leave it there for years like i do.


----------



## RiverWader

Just be prepared if You leave it on public property Anyone can use Your stand


----------



## fshnteachr

RiverWader said:


> Just be prepared if You leave it on public property Anyone can use Your stand


Just so they get down when I get there. haha


----------



## RiverWader

fshnteachr said:


> Just so they get down when I get there. haha


I was told by a Game Warden a few Years back that You cant really make them move, because the stand is on public property. Dont think its true but ya never know these days


----------



## Header

fshnteachr said:


> Just so they get down when I get there. haha


Don't you even think about asking some one to vacate a stand on public ground just because you say it's yours. They may leave but they certainly don't have to. You will just have to get in very early to claim it and like others have said, it may not be there the next time you go in. Locks are only made to deter the honest people.


----------



## FishermanDaveS19

yea i wouldnt use the cable lock buy a buffalo lock and the thickest galvinized chain you can get and use that. Thats what I use. Seeen mine tampered with before but didnt have luck in getting it!


----------



## FISNFOOL

fishdealer04 said:


> The way I take it is that you can use climbers as well as ladder stands. You can't build a stand say out of nail and wood and put them into the tree. You* can *use the screw in style steps or any of that. A ladder stand with ratchet straps holding it on I take it is ok. That is how I look at it. You can always email the ODNR and they are pretty good about getting back to you or give your game warden a call and he will be able to better tell you.


Just to clarify, the bold face text is a typo. It should read can't.


----------



## fshnteachr

Header said:


> Don't you even think about asking some one to vacate a stand on public ground just because you say it's yours. They may leave but they certainly don't have to. You will just have to get in very early to claim it and like others have said, it may not be there the next time you go in. Locks are only made to deter the honest people.


I hear you....but I will certainly "think" of asking them to move as I am on my way to my stand, then I will ask them to move. I'll be walking through "their" area on the way to the stand, not like deer will still be around anyhow. If they are not polite enough to move then so be it, not a lot I could do about it I guess.


----------



## Huntinbull

Straight from the Portage county DOW officer. "You can use ladder stands and hang on stands on public land, but you should take them out each night. If they are left on the public land unattended, they are abandoned property and anyone can take them."


----------



## nodog

Claiming a tree all season is just rude and ticks me off. If ya take your stuff in remove it when your done, which is when your not in it before someone else can climb the tree. If your hunting a few days, fine, it's your spot, but if your claiming the spot for when ever you get the idea to hunt it, that's just dead wrong and irresponsible with your freedom to do so which I guarantee will lead to government regulation and growth, you'll pay more in tax's and have less freedom.

Hunt the spot you want, get your crap out when your not, I really don't want to even see it.

JFYI There's a public ground round here that has a clear cut with one good tree over looking it and some bone head has planted his stand in that tree.


----------



## nodog

RiverWader said:


> I was told by a Game Warden a few Years back that You cant really make them move, because the stand is on public property. Dont think its true but ya never know these days


 How about putting another stand right under it? 

Leave a stand up and it's public property, make a stink about it, make a GW get involved and regulation is sure to follow. People will probably have to buy a license for stands for starters.


----------



## ezbite

nodog said:


> Claiming a tree all season is just rude and ticks me off. If ya take your stuff in remove it when your done, which is when your not in it before someone else can climb the tree. If your hunting a few days, fine, it's your spot, but if your claiming the spot for when ever you get the idea to hunt it, that's just dead wrong and irresponsible with your freedom to do so which I guarantee will lead to government regulation and growth, you'll pay more in tax's and have less freedom.
> 
> Hunt the spot you want, get your crap out when your not, I really don't want to even see it.
> 
> JFYI There's a public ground round here that has a clear cut with one good tree over looking it and some bone head has planted his stand in that tree.


i disagree, its public land, first come, first serve. i only use a climber anymore, but not too many years ago, i used both a climber and a hang on with climbing sticks, sometimes i only had a few hrs before dark and that hang on stand was golden at times. its so much easier to slip into a stand already hanging than carrying in a climber and climbing a tree, a lot quieter too. id scout for weeks before the season to find a good spot on public land to put up my stand. lug everything in, cut shooting lanes and measure distances to certain trees where i thought deer would appear and hope some jackwad wouldnt happen to stumble on it and ruin my spot. id leave it up as long as it took to fill my tag (usually only a few days) then down it came.

JFYI, there is already a regulation, it says its ok to leave a stand up on public land all season as long as it comes down after the season.


----------



## viper1

Says no steps nails or screws. When we hunt we take them with us each day. If you leave it dont go back expecting it. Have enough times trying to leave them on private land.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wannabitawerm

We hunt Kelley's island for a weekend every November. We take our climbers out and leave them on public land for the duration. If they get stolen, that's the risk we run. But, if somebody's in it, unless your name is on the stand, there's nothing you can do. The regs are in place and it is what it is. If some guy wants to leave his stand out for 4 months, it's legal. If somebody's in it, oh well. Just be safe and courteous and we all get the same opportunities. Enjoy yourselves and be safe. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## BanksideBandit

I have an old crappy hangon that i put up every year on public. I normally put it at one of the furthest spots i hunt that way i dont have to carry a climber there. The bottom portion of climbing sticks was taken once. But other than that i use a heavy gorilla climber. Ide love to have a lone wolf but they are out of my price range.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fshnteachr

nodog said:


> Claiming a tree all season is just rude and ticks me off. If ya take your stuff in remove it when your done, which is when your not in it before someone else can climb the tree. If your hunting a few days, fine, it's your spot, but if your claiming the spot for when ever you get the idea to hunt it, that's just dead wrong and irresponsible with your freedom to do so which I guarantee will lead to government regulation and growth, you'll pay more in tax's and have less freedom.
> 
> Hunt the spot you want, get your crap out when your not, I really don't want to even see it.
> 
> JFYI There's a public ground round here that has a clear cut with one good tree over looking it and some bone head has planted his stand in that tree.


Wow buddy, tell us how you really feel?! lol I'm completely within the law by hanging my stand out there for awhile. Hard enough not having access to any private land, I am not going to lug the climber in and out every time I go hunt. 1000's of acres where I'm at so I am pretty sure you'll have a tree you can use, heck, you probably won't even see my stand (which is good since you don't want to see it). 

As for new regulations and taxes...wow, not even sure what the heck you're talking about there. Sounds like you spent too much time watching the debates last night or something. My advice....relax a little, go fish or hunt.


----------



## postalhunter1

I don't trust ANYONE anymore when I hunt. I had a Summit double ladder stand that I saved up for ($300) and I had it stolen, Off private property, by the way.... It weighed like a 100lbs!! What kind of low life steals a tree stand? 


God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


----------



## fshnteachr

postalhunter1 said:


> I don't trust ANYONE anymore when I hunt. I had a Summit double ladder stand that I saved up for ($300) and I had it stolen, Off private property, by the way.... It weighed like a 100lbs!! What kind of low life steals a tree stand?
> 
> 
> God, Family, Work, Hunting.....


Agreed....my stand is older, if swiped it won't be the end of the world. but you're right, what kind of jerks are not only stealing your stand but trespassing on your land?!!


----------



## nodog

ezbite said:


> i disagree, its public land, first come, first serve. i only use a climber anymore, but not too many years ago, i used both a climber and a hang on with climbing sticks, sometimes i only had a few hrs before dark and that hang on stand was golden at times. its so much easier to slip into a stand already hanging than carrying in a climber and climbing a tree, a lot quieter too. id scout for weeks before the season to find a good spot on public land to put up my stand. lug everything in, cut shooting lanes and measure distances to certain trees where i thought deer would appear and hope some jackwad wouldnt happen to stumble on it and ruin my spot. id leave it up as long as it took to fill my tag (usually only a few days) then down it came.
> 
> JFYI, there is already a regulation, it says its ok to leave a stand up on public land all season as long as it comes down after the season.


You got it, it's not your land to claim and how do you know I haven't scouted the spot out myself. You want to claim land , buy it, otherwise it's like trying to claim a public parking spot by sweeping the spot out and putting your name on it, ain't happening. You can leave it, you can't claim it as your own. Show me the regs wording, it doesn't give anyone squatters rights.


----------



## ezbite

nodog said:


> You got it, it's not your land to claim and how do you know I haven't scouted the spot out myself. You want to claim land , buy it, otherwise it's like trying to claim a public parking spot by sweeping the spot out and putting your name on it, ain't happening. You can leave it, you can't claim it as your own. Show me the regs wording, it doesn't give anyone squatters rights.


Looks like you got me, I'm a low life squatter and you know my spots. Im done with this worthless babble. The law is what the law is.


----------



## fshnteachr

ezbite said:


> Looks like you got me, I'm a low life squatter and you know my spots. Im done with this worthless babble. The law is what the law is.


Agreed EZ....we'll never "win" with this guy. So be it....I'm done with this thread too. In closing, never intended to "steal" anyone"s land. Just trying to make my early season hunt a bit easier withtout lugging the equipment in and out each time I hunt. In a month or so my stand will be out of there.


----------



## black swamp

Have had them stolen on public an private land but if it is on private and they dont have permission dont let me catch you in my stand or walking off with it does not fly to well in these parts just saying. You try to rob a bank what do you think happens you get caught and game over.Cant stand a theif, word to the wise if aint yours dont mess with it, hard to walk out of the woods with broken limbs, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Just another FYI, on private land, if you are not the land owner, you can do nothing about the theft or the trespassing. It is up to the landowner to comtact the proper authorities and resolve the issue. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## viper1

Wannabitawerm said:


> Just another FYI, on private land, if you are not the land owner, you can do nothing about the theft or the trespassing. It is up to the landowner to comtact the proper authorities and resolve the issue.
> 
> 
> Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


Not completely true! If I catch someone with my stand or property they better be carrying and quicker than me. I wouldn't shot them but I would beat them till they wish I had.Then Id call the law and the ambulance and pay my assault charges. He wouldn't sue because he'd definitely know never to cross my path again. I have 0 tolerance for thieves and liars. If you think I'm blowing smoke ask anyone who knows me. If you don't like my way of dealing who cares.
Just a old man tired of the wusses ruling this country and its laws.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

I had the same situation happen to me. You will definatley be arrested for assault. If the homeowner contacts the odnr on your behalf, they will prosecute but not being the homeowner they will prosecute you and protect the other guy. I get what you're saying but I'm just stating fact. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Huntinbull

black swamp said:


> Have had them stolen on public an private land but if it is on private and they dont have permission dont let me catch you in my stand or walking off with it does not fly to well in these parts just saying. You try to rob a bank what do you think happens you get caught and game over.Cant stand a theif, word to the wise if aint yours dont mess with it, hard to walk out of the woods with broken limbs, if you know what I mean.


When it comes to private land I agree with you. You leave a stand on public land, in the eyes of the law it is no longer your property, it is abandoned. So anyone who wishes to remove it has the right. Just like trash left by a hunting stand. anyone can carry it out even if the hunter doesn't. So if a law abiding citizen is removing your abandoned property from public land and you assault them, who is right and who is wrong? 

I know what the law says about that scenario. What do you say?


----------



## viper1

I always pack in and out of Public Lands. For several reasons.
1.) I taught my kids to never leave signs of humans on public lands. Or private most the times.
2.) lots of thieves today and we all know it. So no crying when you leave your stuff on public land and some one steals it.. Its the one doing its fault,to me.
3.) It ruins the woods for those who uses it for other things. That don't want to see others stuff.
4.) its an irritation to non hunters and antis to push harder to band us from those place. 
5.) Respect for others and those who may want to use that same tree.

Private land you can do whatever the landowner allows. And I know some who want them packed out too! We all have our own codes and they vary from little to no respect for others rights. Me I prefer to think were equal in rights and on public land that tree belongs to everyone. Not once have i heard public lands is first come first served always heard to share. Just my opinion!
Oh also about the assault I find a good beating will make most think twice! When your breaking into my home or hurting or stealing something of mine. Well a fine or even a little time in jail dont hurt a retired guy like me. And a good beating is getting off lucky! Dont much care what the law or any one thinks of it. You know its not right and when you do wrong or illegal you should expect to pay if caught.




Huntinbull said:


> When it comes to private land I agree with you. You leave a stand on public land, in the eyes of the law it is no longer your property, it is abandoned. So anyone who wishes to remove it has the right. Just like trash left by a hunting stand. anyone can carry it out even if the hunter doesn't. So if a law abiding citizen is removing your abandoned property from public land and you assault them, who is right and who is wrong?
> 
> I know what the law says about that scenario. What do you say?


----------



## CasualFisherman

Quite a bit of misinformation on this thread. A tree stand is personal property of the owner and as long as it is used in accordance with the law it is neither abandoned property nor does anyone have the right to its use while it is on public lands. If the prevailing logic on this thread prevailed then I could just help myself to cars parked in the parking lot because they too are personal property that are on public lands. Or boats docked on a state marina, or traps set on public ground. A treestand is more or less the same. You certainly do not have exclusive use of an area just because your treestand is errected but I do not see anything that allows others to make use of personal property while legally errected on public lands.

Actually, using someone else's treestand or tampering with it would likely constitute hunter harassment under Ohio's Hunter harassment statutes.(1533.03) The statute specifically addresses modifying the condition or location of personal property used in legal hunting, fishing, or trapping.

I would hate readers of this thread to get the completely wrong idea that they have a right to use any stand they find on public lands.


----------



## crappiedude

One guy asks for opinions on leaving a treestand on public land and before you know it someone is wanting to destroy his property and the next guy wants to beat someone up or get in a shoot out. It's amazing how twisted these threads get, just amazing.


----------



## Huntinbull

Huntinbull said:


> *Straight from the Portage county DOW officer*. "You can use ladder stands and hang on stands on public land, but you should take them out each night. If they are left on the public land unattended, they are abandoned property and anyone can take them."


The info I posted was quoted from an Ohio Law Enforcement Officer. I didn't change it or alter it, just relayed it. 

Quoted from CasualFisherman "it is neither abandoned property nor does anyone have the right to its use while it is on public lands. If the prevailing logic on this thread prevailed then I could just help myself to cars parked in the parking lot because they too are personal property that are on public lands"

The difference between the cars and the treestand is the TITLE, V.I.N, etc. Are you saying that if you leave your pocket knife at the spot you field dressed your deer, it remains your property? Not so. 

Good ethics would lead ME to return it if I could, but those same good ethics would keep me from leaving my property in the woods on purpose.


----------



## CasualFisherman

Huntinbull said:


> Quoted from CasualFisherman "it is neither abandoned property nor does anyone have the right to its use while it is on public lands. If the prevailing logic on this thread prevailed then I could just help myself to cars parked in the parking lot because they too are personal property that are on public lands"
> 
> The difference between the cars and the treestand is the TITLE, V.I.N, etc. Are you saying that if you leave your pocket knife at the spot you field dressed your deer, it remains your property? Not so.


The state already thought of that.
Treestands on public land must bear the name and address of the owner.(Just like a car must be titled and registered). And yes, if my pocket knife had my name on it, it too would be my personal property. Even without my name it would still be my personal property though I concede there would be no way to prove it was mine.


----------



## Huntinbull

Casual,
I noticed you didn't include the part of my post in your quote where i discussed individual ethics and their place in this. Interesting cut on the quote.


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Ethics not withstanding, the law is the law. You don't have to like it but for those who are following it, whether as individuals we believe it unethical, it is still within the individuals rights. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Huntinbull said:


> The info I posted was quoted from an Ohio Law Enforcement Officer. I didn't change it or alter it, just relayed it.
> 
> Quoted from CasualFisherman "it is neither abandoned property nor does anyone have the right to its use while it is on public lands. If the prevailing logic on this thread prevailed then I could just help myself to cars parked in the parking lot because they too are personal property that are on public lands"
> 
> The difference between the cars and the treestand is the TITLE, V.I.N, etc. Are you saying that if you leave your pocket knife at the spot you field dressed your deer, it remains your property? Not so.
> 
> Good ethics would lead ME to return it if I could, but those same good ethics would keep me from leaving my property in the woods on purpose.


First of all, he wouldn't be the first LEO to misquote a law. Second, if that is, indeed, what the law states then the law is illogical. It makes no sense. Consider the law that was in place before the "Castle Doctrine" was implemented. It required homeowners to retreat from a criminal that had broken into THEIR HOME!! And if a homeowner defended their home in a way that resulted in harm coming to the criminal, then this also made them criminals! Illogical? You bet! Thank God we got that one fixed! 

Think people, think! If it has my name and address on it, or, come to think of it, even if it doesn't, a tree stand is in no way similar to a piece of discarded garbage! It is obvious on it's face that it was erected on purpose, for a purpose. That purpose is to hunt from it. If I leave my stand after last light with the intention of returning to hunt there again the next morning, or the next evening, or in a couple of days, or next week, I am certainly not abandoning it. No more than I am abandoning my car when I leave it in a public parking lot, or abandoning my house when I'm away from it for a week on vacation. 

I am in full agreement with the law, or regulation, that these stands should be removed after the season. Is there a time limit on that? I think there should be. I also think there should be a time limit before the season when these stands would be allowed to be placed. But as for putting them up and taking them down after every use? You gotta be kidding me! One of the reasons I started using stick ladders and hang ons was the fact that I could slip into my spot quietly, and the stand would be waiting there for me. I could be in hunting mode quickly and with a minimum of commotion, rather than lugging all that stuff in and out clattering and banging all the way. If that fits your personal idea of ethics, go for it. Whatever floats your boat.

And as for being "inconvenienced" by a stand already placed where you might like to hunt, hey, if you snooze, you lose! Besides, your schedules might not match up, and you wouldn't really inconvenience each other. Besides, how is that any different than, say, scouting out a location for bow hunting with your climbing stand, picking the ideal tree, only to arrive one morning and finding a hunter with a climber already in that tree, or one ten yards away. Or picking a spot for gun season with a great field of fire and sign of lots of deer traffic. You show up opening morning and there's an orange coat right there! What's the difference? Gotta remember, we're not hunting all alone in the wilderness anymore.

And you know what? If someone else wants to hunt my stand when I'm not there, I don't care. Best of luck to them as long as they don't abuse it. In fact, I hope they get a deer. Just proves that I picked a good spot. I might even be inclined, if someone else should be in my stand when I show up, to let them have it that time. In that case, I'm the one who snoozed, so I lose! But, if they try to take my stand, they better hope they don't run into me! A thief is a thief is a thief! They know that stand doesn't belong to them. They know they are taking someone else's property!


----------



## Huntinbull

Quoted from buckeyebowman "And you know what? If someone else wants to hunt my stand when I'm not there, I don't care. Best of luck to them as long as they don't abuse it. In fact, I hope they get a deer. Just proves that I picked a good spot. I might even be inclined, if someone else should be in my stand when I show up, to let them have it that time. In that case, I'm the one who snoozed, so I lose! But, if they try to take my stand, they better hope they don't run into me!"

I do not advocate taking anothers property. I also do not advocate breaking the law. I do know that if someone chose to occupy a stand left on public land, it would not matter if the owner "allowed" them to remain there upon discovery. The person occupying it would have the rights to it. 

I'm not sayng anyone should either take a stand left on public land or occupy one, but my understanding of the law, as explained to me by a LEO, would seem to protect them if they chose to take one of those routes. 

My suggestion is don't leave the stands on public land and you never have to find out if I am right or wrong. If you do choose to leave a stand on public land, be prepared for the possible outcomes. Understand the possible consequences and make your own informed decision.


----------



## viper1

Your too kind. I have run 6 guys out of my stands in my lifetime. And find it rude and unacceptable to do. I have had guys put stands up were I wanted to be after lots of time spent looking for the right place. I simply put my stand in another tree on the same spot. Figure anyone trying to reserve a spot wasn't any more entitled then me. And don't think anyone should leave a stand up. Its public...meaning equal rights not first come first serve.
Really don't see where Castle doctrine has anything to do with it. Also since it only says to take them out at end of season then i'd agree its lawful. But so am I climbing right up beside you or on the same tree. LOL!


----------



## crappiedude

I sure am glad I hunt private land.


----------



## GOLDFISH

Sounds like the state needs to start marking trees like they do the streets 

two hour parking limit lol I know when I was a kid hunting Dillion we never had any trouble during bow season in fact it was almost like having your own land. 

Has state land gotten so populated that people are really having issues on tree stands in areas ?


----------



## 9Left

crappiedude said:


> I sure am glad I hunt private land.


yea no kidding


----------



## viper1

LOL! I hunt only private lands these days, My own. LOL! Makes me happy and probably lots of others.


----------



## buckeyebowman

viper1 said:


> Your too kind. I have run 6 guys out of my stands in my lifetime. And find it rude and unacceptable to do.
> I have had guys put stands up were I wanted to be after lots of time spent looking for the right place. I simply put my stand in another tree on the same spot. Figure anyone trying to reserve a spot wasn't any more entitled then me. And don't think anyone should leave a stand up. Its public...meaning equal rights not first come first serve.
> Really don't see where Castle doctrine has anything to do with it. Also since it only says to take them out at end of season then i'd agree its lawful. But so am I climbing right up beside you or on the same tree. LOL!


Not sure I understand. What was rude and unacceptable? Them being in your stand, or you running them off? And, if they were in your stand, you must have left it up! Was this on the "only private lands" you hunt nowadays, or was it on public land you hunted in the past? If it was on private land, they weren't just in your stand, they were trespassing! If it was on public land...*well.*

And all this hoohaw about "public" land. I am the public! As are you too. Admittedly, this establishes no right of ownership for me in particular since we all "own" the land as a group. What it does establish is my right to be there and engage in certain activities, the same as you. That being said, what the presence of my treestand means, if you come upon it while scouting for a place to hunt, (provided it wasn't left up since the prior season, a direct violation of the reg), is that *I found it first!* I've had the same happen to me while scouting on public land. Hit an area that's starting to look really, really good! Oh yeah, this looks great, think I'll hunt here. Start looking for the perfect tree and, Oh, Damn!, there's a treestand! Somebody found it before me! Rats! I back out and look for a place close by. I won't hunt in their hip pocket, but I might be in the next room or on the porch!

And, I only referenced the Castle Doctrine in order to demonstrate that a law can be illogical. The law that was on the books prior to the Castle Doctrine being passed was supremely illogical! An attribute it seems to share with the law about treestands left on public property, which seems to suborne theft of private property!


----------



## viper1

buckeyebowman said:


> Not sure I understand. What was rude and unacceptable? Them being in your stand, or you running them off? And, if they were in your stand, you must have left it up! Was this on the "only private lands" you hunt nowadays, or was it on public land you hunted in the past? If it was on private land, they weren't just in your stand, they were trespassing! If it was on public land...*well.*
> *Rude and unacceptable any one would use someone else's stand.On or off public Land. The fact you're confused confused me.Because me or anyone I hunt with would not consider using property(stand) belonging to someone else on private or public land.And it is possible to be on someones private land without trespassing.*
> 
> And all this hoohaw about "public" land. I am the public! As are you too. Admittedly, this establishes no right of ownership for me in particular since we all "own" the land as a group. What it does establish is my right to be there and engage in certain activities, the same as you. That being said, what the presence of my treestand means, if you come upon it while scouting for a place to hunt, (provided it wasn't left up since the prior season, a direct violation of the reg), is that *I found it first!* I've had the same happen to me while scouting on public land. Hit an area that's starting to look really, really good! Oh yeah, this looks great, think I'll hunt here. Start looking for the perfect tree and, Oh, Damn!, there's a treestand! Somebody found it before me! Rats! I back out and look for a place close by. I won't hunt in their hip pocket, but I might be in the next room or on the porch!
> 
> *Also you and I may be the public. But neither you or me own or have legal rights to any public property. Or you wouldn't need a license.*
> 
> And, I only referenced the Castle Doctrine in order to demonstrate that a law can be illogical. The law that was on the books prior to the Castle Doctrine being passed was supremely illogical! An attribute it seems to share with the law about treestands left on public property, which seems to suborne theft of private property!


*As far as a law being illogical, maybe to some but the fact it is a law or was means not to all!*


----------



## treytd32

I have a question, say you have a stand set up on land and someone comes in after you and sets up 50 yards away, what if any is the "courtesy" distance to give someone?

Idk if this exists among hunters like it does with most fisherman.


----------



## viper1

treytd32 said:


> I have a question, say you have a stand set up on land and someone comes in after you and sets up 50 yards away, what if any is the "courtesy" distance to give someone?
> 
> Idk if this exists among hunters like it does with most fisherman.


Oh Yes and sometimes it exists worse! I prefer not to intrude on any others stands, and get quite perturbed when others do. I prefer to remain unknown in the woods. Which means I come and go and leave nothing I take in. If I see some one in a stand I back up and get far away. I know too much what goes into real hunting. And its nothing like weekend hunting.
If their friends and Im aware of them we will sometimes get as close as 50 yards. But I do want to know where they are. Strangers I give a mile if possible. But either way I prefer not to interfere any way. I have had people come up to within 10 yards and setup on private land. Without permission to be there. Them I chase one way or the other. Ask nice that don't work a couple arrows shot at squirrels on the ground usually gets them going. If all else fails I dial the owner and have him call the law. And yes its at owners request I ask them to leave. 
Now I dont consider myself an angry hunter but there is those that will shoot at you. So be courteous and careful not to infringe on people today. Some will kill for less then 20.00 what would they do for a deer?


----------

